# My GSP Puppy



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I am bringing my German Shorthaired Pointer puppy home in 2 weeks. Can't wait. I see him all the time coz his mum is my mother in laws dog. In fact I actually saw him being born! We also set up a webcam and a blog page so when I'm not there I watch the webcam. I just cant wait to take him for walks.
The website is Saffies Puppy Blog.

Here are some pics. They are 6 weeks old on Tuesday.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

awww. beautiful. love GSPs. would love one in future. love their long tails too.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww lovely pup, I did have one once but had to let her go. she was Isara breeding


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Awww lovely pup, I did have one once but had to let her go. she was Isara breeding


These have Isara Kurzhaar bloodlines too. They get about a bit those Isaras.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

your puppys are so cute


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is a you tube link of the puppies playing with their mum.

YouTube - 4 week old GSP Puppies playing with their mum

Woody is the one with the blue collar.


----------



## IsisTheGSP (Dec 16, 2009)

Hiya  i just found your page about your GSP! and i have seen this youtube video before and loved watching their mum playing with them 

one of Isis' siblings went off to Gloucester also

Isis has a Isara bloodline also


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwww how cute are they , love the picture of them all at their food bowls, lol,


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

omg wayyyy to cute


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Which one are you bringing home? they are all so cute!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures!! Love the last one, proper ''mum watching over the kids mealtime'' shot!! LOL


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

beautiful - i quite like the look of GSP


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Which one are you bringing home? they are all so cute!!


I picked the one with the blue collar. Woody is 4 1/2 months old now, this was one of my first threads. Look at my profile for more recent pics.
Thanks for your comments everyone


----------

